# favourite beer...



## ether (Oct 23, 2005)

Just wondering what everyones favourite brew is? Not gonna start a poll cause there are a 2 many to choose from..

Cheers Alex

ps XXXX doesent count lol


























gee up


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 23, 2005)

I HATE BEER!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

KingFisher


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Oct 23, 2005)

strongbow if anything


----------



## Kingii (Oct 23, 2005)

No thanks i'm driving 

:wink:


----------



## Hickson (Oct 23, 2005)

A & W 



Hix


----------



## munkee (Oct 23, 2005)

Boags Premium is good, like most to some degree will try any of them out of curiosity.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Oct 23, 2005)

corona


----------



## sevrum (Oct 23, 2005)

COOPERS SPARKLING ALE


----------



## The Rock (Oct 23, 2005)

vitamin b, (VB)


----------



## sevrum (Oct 23, 2005)

got to admit i did have a few vitamin bs (vb) last night ,bit short on cash for the coopers sparkling ale


----------



## Retic (Oct 23, 2005)

My wife was very happy when they started doing Strongbow over here :lol: 



jimmy_the_kid said:


> strongbow if anything


----------



## Retic (Oct 23, 2005)

Newcastle Brown Ale or Stella Artois.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 23, 2005)

Dont know why you dont want XXXX maybe your ashamed of your own states Beer ?
I want XXXX
But I would rather have Bundy Rum


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 23, 2005)

> I want XXXX
> But I would rather have Bundy Rum



what he said....


----------



## iceman (Oct 23, 2005)

yes, XXXXGOLD for me too.


----------



## teza (Oct 23, 2005)

Crownies for me, but i like most beer as long as its very cold ...

In fact, i might crack one now ....

Bottoms up!!!


----------



## Parko (Oct 23, 2005)

My favourite beer is the one someone else shouts.


----------



## Brodie (Oct 23, 2005)

Yuk, beer! Go the wine! cant beat a nice shiraz .

I do enjoy an ice cold Corona, though!


----------



## swampie (Oct 23, 2005)

XXXX all the way ,as matter of fact im sucking one back rite now .... cheers !


----------



## Big_Mac (Oct 23, 2005)

teza said:


> Crownies for me, but i like most beer as long as its very cold ...
> 
> In fact, i might crack one now ....
> 
> Bottoms up!!!



If you buy crownies i am sorry to say , you are gettin ripped off.
Crownies are just VB, they rebottled it and gave it a fancy name when the Queen came over in the late 80's or early 90's.
Don't believe me?Go to the bottle shop now and buy 2 stubbies and try it .


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 23, 2005)

> Don't believe me?Go to the bottle shop now and buy 2 stubbies and try it .



Don't believe it. I have had both and they are different


----------



## Parko (Oct 23, 2005)

It is definately true that Crown lager is not the same beer it used to be, doesn't come close to the beer it was in the 80's. Still if your shouting i'll drink it.


----------



## JunglePython (Oct 23, 2005)

I was told once by a liquor rep. that Crown Lager is 50% fosters and 50% VB.

Try that and let us know.

At work VB is known as the "Green Death".

I like Tooheys New on tap.


----------



## staffsrule (Oct 23, 2005)

Cant beat an icy cold Carlton Cold I reckon !!


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 23, 2005)

Go the XXXX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Administrator (Oct 23, 2005)

I enjoy a good Pilsner (Pilsner Urquell if I can, otherwise that Tooheys Pils crap has to suffice). Also enjoy the odd Heineken.


----------



## herptrader (Oct 23, 2005)

Coopers Best Extra Stout.

As you go north in this country the beers get less and less sophistocated. Down south we give them names. Further north names are a bit too much of a challenge so they resort to colours... further north still colours are even too much to comprehend so they resort to X's.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 23, 2005)

lol but it still tastes better :lol:


----------



## trader (Oct 23, 2005)

Corona, with or without a slice of lime in it, I also enjoy Blue Tongue....and Boag's lite. :lol:


----------



## glacey (Oct 23, 2005)

Coopers Sparkling

I always thought that crownies were made from the beer at the top of a VB vat - hence the name crown.


----------



## ether (Oct 23, 2005)

For the price Carlton Draught is a good beer, however if i have dollars i will go for the Stella or something imported.


----------



## Parko (Oct 23, 2005)

That's very true Herptrader, another difference is the beer gets weeker and weeker the further north you go, that's why Mick thinks his XXXX tastes so good, because it's just a ''light'' beer pretending to be a real beer.


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 23, 2005)

i brew my own, have done for a few years, have produced some crap in the past but can say now that my home brew is pretty bloody good. have my own kegs and tap on fridge door.
what does xxxx stand for?? s... ?


----------



## thals (Oct 23, 2005)

umm... i'd have to say one that doesn't taste like p!$$ ...wait a minute, who am I kidding lol like thats ever gonna happen :lol:


----------



## zulu (Oct 24, 2005)

*re favourite*

VB


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 24, 2005)

VB very best,boags and an assortment of others..Corona and some of those taste like cats pi$$


----------



## peterescue (Oct 24, 2005)

San Miguel Pilsen,
Guinness
Murphey's
NewQuay Bitter(Cornish)
Pint of Wheat at the Lord Nelson on a hot summers day.
As my alcahol intake is extremely finite Im going for taste, not effect.


----------



## olivehydra (Oct 24, 2005)

Corona. For those who think it tastes like cat piss, your right. As beers contain water from areas around the brewery, Corona has been voted one of the most "polluted" beers in the world, containing lots of urine. Mmmmmm Corona, yum.


----------



## ErisKSC (Oct 24, 2005)

Tooheys Old!

Anytrhing Black!

The only pale i will willingly drink is Blue Tongue Pale Ale,
Got a taste for it when the Owner gave us a coupla free cartons!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 24, 2005)

Coopers Sparkling Ale for me  

I did have a soft spot for Redback lager but the ridiculous $18 a 6 pack price tag I come across at most places has put it out of reach!

Generally anything naturally brewed is fine by me  All the big chemically brewed beers...hmmm...I'd sooner drink water thanks :lol: (where has the spew smiley gone? :lol


----------



## Gilleni (Oct 24, 2005)

Tooheys pills.... if not, New.


----------



## BeardyBen (Oct 24, 2005)

I Love a nice chilled Bundaberg Ginger Beer!!!!!


----------



## Stevo (Oct 24, 2005)

Carlton Draught on tap........


----------



## shazam (Oct 24, 2005)

VB


----------



## junglemad (Oct 24, 2005)

sevrum said:


> COOPERS SPARKLING ALE



Make mine a Coopers too Sev Are u green or gold Severum? They were the first fish i ever bred


----------



## alby (Oct 24, 2005)

thoeys xtra dry


----------



## Duke_jensen (Oct 24, 2005)

carlton cold, but I won't turn anything down.


----------



## Gerry (Oct 24, 2005)

red oak, for any sydney siders brews some of the best beers around.

but I'll drink most things. cept that XXXX garbge :wink: hell I may even drink that if Im desperate


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 24, 2005)

whats this beer you talk of :lol: it's bourbon and coke for me Jim Beam all the way and if money allows Wild Turkey  but the best part is the Coke   ;D


----------



## SLACkra (Oct 24, 2005)

currently no beer if my favorite beer. never had much of a liking for alcohol, cept uzo(bad spelling) that licorish tasting stuff, burns ya on the way down. fun sitting infront of 2 aussie blokes and 1 irish woman on a very long flight. good on ya aussies offering alcohol to a 14 year old! (and i only gave in once  )


----------



## Reptilia (Oct 24, 2005)

Going out... Kilkenny.
Staying at home chillin... Tooheys (Extra Dry).
In between... dont mind a few shots of vodka (Smirnoff that is).
At a party... What ever i can get my hands on. Normally end up with the carlton draught...


----------



## pugsly (Oct 24, 2005)

Im with you westy, Jim Beam or any bourbon, but if I have too then James Boags is prob the best beer I have tasted, up there wit Lowenbrau (German) good stuff as. 

But usually I go the New just because its got Trivia on the caps lol


----------



## Brodie (Oct 25, 2005)

At least noone here drinks rum, lol.


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 25, 2005)

These pretzles are making me thirsty


----------



## herptrader (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

looks like Corona is winning


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.ratebeer.com/Ratings/Ratings-Top50.asp


The World's Worst Beers

Below is a list of worst beers in the world as rated by the thousands of beer enthusiasts at RateBeer.com. Dare to try them? We don't advise it. We provide this list in the name of beer education. We aren't picking on the fat kid as much as we're making a few big brewers accountable for their products that are more about beer hype and marketing than substance. If you're interested in how good real beer can be, we can certainly help you out! Try a link or two in the right hand column.


Rank Beer	Brewer	Score Ratings Style
1	Busch NA Anheuser-Busch Companies, Inc. 0.88	70	Low Alcohol
2	Steelback Tango Steelback Brewery 0.89	36	Pale Lager
3	Steelback Silver Steelback Brewery 0.92	26	Pale Lager
4	Sleeman Clear Sleeman Brewing & Malting Co. 0.94	68	Pale Lager
5	Coors Non-Alcoholic Coors Brewing Company (MolsonCoors) 0.95	55	Low Alcohol
6	Black Label 11-11 Malt Liquor Miller Brewing Company (SABMiller) 0.95	15	Malt Liquor
7	Michelob Ultra Anheuser-Busch Companies, Inc. 0.96	504	Pale Lager
8	ODouls Anheuser-Busch Companies, Inc. 0.98	209	Low Alcohol
9	B-40 Bull Max Sleeman Brewing & Malting Co. 0.98	21	Malt Liquor
10	Jacob Best Ice Miller Brewing Company (SABMiller) 1	21	Pale Lager
11	Tuborg T-Beer Citrus Carlsberg Brewery 1.02	16	Fruit Beer
12	Tuborg T-Beer Carlsberg Brewery 1.03	34	Pale Lager
13	Camo Silver Ice High Gravity Lager City Brewery (Melanie Brewing Co) 1.05	45	Malt Liquor
14	Natural Light Anheuser-Busch Companies, Inc. 1.06	534	Pale Lager
15	Camo Genuine Ale City Brewery (Melanie Brewing Co) 1.06	29	Malt Liquor
16	Pabst NA Miller Brewing Company (SABMiller) 1.07	17	Low Alcohol
17	Olde English 800 3.2 Miller Brewing Company (SABMiller) 1.07	14	Malt Liquor
18	Natural Ice Anheuser-Busch Companies, Inc. 1.09	383	Pale Lager
19	Coors Aspen Edge Coors Brewing Company (MolsonCoors) 1.09	135	Pale Lager
20	Diamond White Cider Matthew Clark PLC 1.09	16	Cider
21	Cave Creek Chili Beer Black Mountain Brewing Co. 1.1	267	Spice/Herb/Vegetable
22	Miller Sharps Miller Brewing Company (SABMiller) 1.11	86	Low Alcohol
23	Labatt Sterling Labatt Breweries (InBev) 1.11	45	Pale Lager
24	Carlton Cold Shot Carlton & United Breweries, Ltd. (CUB) 1.12	23	Pale Lager
25	Milwaukees Best Miller Brewing Company (SABMiller) 1.13	467	Pale Lager
26	Molson Kick Molson Breweries (MolsonCoors) 1.13	39	Spice/Herb/Vegetable
27	Pabst Ice Miller Brewing Company (SABMiller) 1.13	22	Pale Lager
28	General Generic Beer Miller Brewing Company (SABMiller) 1.13	13	Pale Lager
29	Outback Chilli Beer Outback Brewery Pty Ltd 1.13	11	Spice/Herb/Vegetable
30	Fosters Ice Fosters Brewing (CUB) 1.14	38	Pale Lager
31	Steelback Link Steelback Brewery 1.14	17	Pale Lager
32	Hek Original Lager Blonde Beer (Blue label) Brasserie Bowes 1.14	10	Pale Lager
33	Tooheys Blue Tooheys (Lion Nathan Co.) 1.15	26	Low Alcohol
34	Hurricane High Gravity Lager Anheuser-Busch Companies, Inc. 1.15	22	Malt Liquor
35	Blue Ice Beer San Miguel Brewery (Hong Kong) 1.15	16	European Strong Lager
36	Tuborg Super Light Carlsberg Brewery 1.16	22	Low Alcohol
37	Zhujiang 10 Zhujiang Brewery (InBev) 1.16	13	Pale Lager
38	Bud Ice Light Anheuser-Busch Companies, Inc. 1.17	117	Pale Lager
39	Schlitz Red Bull Miller Brewing Company (SABMiller) 1.17	69	Malt Liquor
40	Matt Accel Matt Brewing Company 1.17	27	Pale Lager
41	Fosters Light Fosters Brewing (CUB) 1.17	12	Low Alcohol
42	Lucky Lager Force 10 Labatt Breweries (InBev) 1.17	11	Malt Liquor
43	Meister Brau Miller Brewing Company (SABMiller) 1.18	85	Pale Lager
44	Old Milwaukee Ice Miller Brewing Company (SABMiller) 1.19	60	Pale Lager
45	Busch Ice Anheuser-Busch Companies, Inc. 1.2	46	Pale Lager
46	Bud Light Anheuser-Busch Companies, Inc. 1.21	1025	Pale Lager
47	Steelback Chain Steelback Brewery 1.21	17	Pale Lager
48	Milwaukees Best Light Miller Brewing Company (SABMiller) 1.22	272	Pale Lager
49	Molson Exel Molson Breweries (MolsonCoors) 1.22	53	Low Alcohol
50	Carlton Empire Lager Carlton & United Breweries, Ltd. (CUB) 1.22	39	Pale Lager



Top Rated Beers


THE BEST BEERS
RateBeer Best RateBeer's semi-annual beer competition
new Customizable Top 50
Beer Gods' Top 50 Beers
Top 50 Accessible Beers
Top Big New Beers
Top Seasonal Beers
The Last 90 Days
P Top 50 Retired Beers
Make It Or Break It

Top Sakes
Top Meads

BEST BEERS BY STYLE
BEST BEERS BY COUNTRY
MORE COUNTRIES/REGIONS
America
Australia (and NZ)
Belgium
British Isles
Canada
Eastern Europe
Germany
The Netherlands
Scandinavia

America
California
Oregon/Washington
East Coast
The Midwest
The South
The West

The Worst Beers
The Worst Beers In The World
The Best Of The Beasts

More Stats!
The Most Active Brewers
The Strongest Beers In The World
Top 25 Newly Listed Beers
The Most Wanted Beers
Newest Beers


Name Rated	Score	Count	Style
1	Westvleteren Abt 12 shelftag 4.52	663	Abt/Quadrupel
2	Three Floyds Dark Lord Russian Imperial Stout shelftag 4.4	286	Imperial Stout
3	Rochefort Trappistes 10 shelftag 4.37	819	Abt/Quadrupel
4	Kuhnhenn Raspberry Eisbock shelftag 4.36	97	Eisbock
5	AleSmith Speedway Stout shelftag 4.35	387	Imperial Stout
6	Three Floyds Dreadnaught Imperial IPA shelftag 4.3	447	Imperial/Double IPA
7	Bells Expedition Stout shelftag 4.3	524	Imperial Stout
8	Westvleteren Extra 8 shelftag 4.27	480	Belgian Strong Ale
9	Stone Imperial (Russian) Stout shelftag 4.26	560	Imperial Stout
10	Nrrebro Bryghus North Bridge Extreme shelftag 4.25	56	Imperial/Double IPA
11	Dogfish Head World Wide Stout 2001/2003/2004 (18%) shelftag 4.25	547	Imperial Stout
12	Central Waters Brewers Reserve Bourbon Barrel Stout shelftag 4.22	66	Imperial Stout
13	AleSmith YuleSmith India Pale Ale shelftag 4.2	311	Imperial/Double IPA
14	Victory Storm King Imperial Stout shelftag 4.2	700	Imperial Stout
15	AleSmith Barrel Aged Old Numbskull shelftag 4.19	131	Barley Wine
16	Thirsty Dog Siberian Night Imperial Stout shelftag 4.19	258	Imperial Stout
17	Dieu du Ciel Aphrodisiaque shelftag 4.18	22	Sweet Stout
18	Free State Owd Macs Imperial shelftag 4.18	71	Imperial Stout
19	Three Floyds Behemoth Barleywine shelftag 4.18	110	Barley Wine
20	New Glarus Belgian Red shelftag 4.18	345	Fruit Beer
21	Abbaye des Rocs Brune shelftag 4.18	411	Belgian Strong Ale
22	Oggis Hop Whompus shelftag 4.17	48	American Strong Ale
23	Southampton Imperial Russian Stout shelftag 4.17	72	Imperial Stout
24	Pannepot shelftag 4.17	104	Belgian Strong Ale
25	Pizza Port Cuvee de Tomme shelftag 4.17	162	Belgian Strong Ale
26	Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock shelftag 4.17	895	Doppelbock
27	Flossmoor Station Imperial Eclipse Stout shelftag 4.15	51	Imperial Stout
28	Dieu du Ciel Pch Mortel shelftag 4.15	168	Imperial Stout
29	Founders Breakfast Stout shelftag 4.15	279	Stout
30	Victory Old Horizontal shelftag 4.15	524	Barley Wine
31	Rochefort Trappistes 8 shelftag 4.15	587	Belgian Strong Ale
32	Pizza Port Frank Double IPA shelftag 4.14	146	Imperial/Double IPA
33	St. Bernardus Abt 12 shelftag 4.14	669	Abt/Quadrupel
34	Town Hall Czar Jack Imperial Stout shelftag 4.13	37	Imperial Stout
35	Great Divide Oak Aged Yeti Imperial Stout shelftag 4.13	306	Imperial Stout
36	North Coast Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout shelftag 4.13	855	Imperial Stout
37	Crouch Vale Brewers Gold Extra shelftag 4.12	31	Golden Ale/Blond Ale
38	Abbaye des Rocs Grand Cru shelftag 4.12	358	Belgian Strong Ale
39	Double Bastard Ale shelftag 4.12	538	American Strong Ale
40	Panil Barrique (Sour) shelftag 4.11	91	Flemish Sour Ale
41	Barley Johns The Dark Knight (Returns) shelftag 4.11	109	Porter
42	St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout shelftag 4.11	358	Stout
43	Hair of the Dog Adam shelftag 4.11	456	Traditional Ale
44	Southern Tier Imperial Oatmeal Stout shelftag 4.1	21	Imperial Stout
45	Girardin Gueuze Black Label shelftag 4.1	221	Lambic - Gueuze
46	AleSmith Old Numbskull shelftag 4.1	268	Barley Wine
47	Bells Kalamazoo Stout shelftag 4.1	421	Stout
48	Great Divide Hercules Double IPA shelftag 4.09	416	Imperial/Double IPA
49	Stone Ruination IPA shelftag 4.09	659	Imperial/Double IPA
50	Fullers London Porter shelftag 4.09	726	Porter


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 25, 2005)

*MMMMMMM Duvel*

Definately would have to be Duvel, a pretty strong but fab tasting beer from Belgium. If you can walk after 8 your doing well. Since Bathurst i've been giving the Carlton Draught and Bundaberg Dark and Stormy a caining. The Dark and Stormy is like holy water.

Simone.


----------



## peterescue (Oct 25, 2005)

Funny, theres no Australian beers in that list :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## herptrader (Oct 25, 2005)

There is a few in the "Worst Beers List"... from CUB



peterescue said:


> Funny, theres no Australian beers in that list :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

Corona on a hot day lazing by a pool with a full esky and a bowl of lemon slices for the beers.


----------



## krusty (Oct 25, 2005)

corona for me


----------



## sam (Oct 25, 2005)

I will take a VB tin any time of the day or night! btw dont ppl think its strange that Australias most famous beer is foosters yet hardly anyone drinks it (well at least in Sydney)


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

sam said:


> I will take a VB tin any time of the day or night! by the way dont ppl think its strange that Australias most famous beer is foosters yet hardly anyone drinks it (well at least in Sydney)



Thats cause its rubbish


----------



## Possum (Oct 25, 2005)

*Beer*

Cascade Light. :lol:


----------



## peterescue (Oct 25, 2005)

herptrader said:


> There is a few in the "Worst Beers List"... from CUB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arh, you know I meant the best list, still its good to see that Lyons Nathan (CUB) can cut it with some of the biggest brewers in the States.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Oct 25, 2005)

I would have to say the "Bundy Draught" is the nicest beer......

Or a carlton Cold for the genuine old beer..


----------



## raptor (Oct 30, 2005)

On the rare occasions I drink beer, D.A.B first with 333 a close second


----------

